
Stan Lee dead at 95 - pdoconnell
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/news/stan-lee-marvel-comics-legend-721450
======
docker_up
I'm happy that he lived a good life, I hope he rests in peace.

I'm an avid comic book collector, so he had a huge influence on my life.

His last few years were pretty tumultuous, and filled with controversy because
of his "handlers" that appeared to be taking advantage of him. Stan Lee
signing things at conventions looked more like a sweatshop than anything else,
with his "handlers" having to tell him how to sign his name eventually.
Hopefully they didn't inject themselves into his will or exploited him for
huge gains.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgfhKG5FTng](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgfhKG5FTng)

------
newscracker
I always chuckled at his cameo appearances in the movies. Always expected, but
in unexpected situations. It was one distinguishing thing in his movies. Of
course, the stories were too (depending on the movie).

What a phenomenal legacy he has created and left! He will be missed...and his
appearance will be sorely missed in future movies!

------
madmax108
Very few modern artists have contributed as much to culture (pop or otherwise)
as Stan Lee. I'm just happy that his efforts (and others like him like Kirby,
Alan Moore, Grant Morrisson, Brian Vaughan, Frank Miller, Miyazaki, Hosoda et
al) have created a tour-de-force of modern-day storytelling.

It's almost ironic that I was just finishing a Batman arc when I first heard
the news. The news of his death doesn't really leave me sad (He lived a fuller
life than most of us ever will) but does find me acknowledging the end of an
era.

Thank you Stan Lee!

Excelsior indeed

~~~
forgot-my-pw
Excelsior!

------
kevinbowman
So long, Stan, and thanks for all the stories. I always enjoy looking out for
the cameo role in all of the Marvel films.

------
julianh95
Rest In Peace! I have not been a much of a Marvel fan but seeing his cameo in
Venom was pretty cool. Now I have to go watch some more Marvel movies!

------
yumiya
Wrote an article for him - The hero behind heroes
[https://medium.com/boosto/stan-lee-excelsior-the-hero-
behind...](https://medium.com/boosto/stan-lee-excelsior-the-hero-behind-
heroes-3715adf918de)

------
gammateam
I knew this day was coming, I was waiting for how I might feel for me to
experience the death of someone that inspiration for me. But unlike musicians
and actors that often die 1/2 or 1/3rd (or 1/4th) this age, I was expecting
and content with the outcome of his life.

Aside from the shock of the headline finally coming out, I think I can be
content just saying so long.

~~~
toyg
In many ways, considering his life since his beloved wife passed (in bad
health and sieged by vultures masquerading as friends), it was probably a
relief.

Still, a universe without Stan The Man is a poorer one.

------
pgodzin
I know it's hard to pick, but what do people think is Stan Lee's greatest
creation?

~~~
Kye
The Stan Lee cameo.

~~~
toyg
Don't be flippant. The man changed the cultural landscape way before any movie
of his creations had been shot.

~~~
Kye
That wasn't flippant. Comics were already pushing $2 an issue by the time I
noticed them. TV, movies, and Netflix are my only exposure to his creations.

The cameo is something just about everyone knows about and enjoys. People who
couldn't afford comics growing up and couldn't get into them later know it.
It's iconic. That's great.

~~~
Insanity
I agree here. I am not a fan of comic books nor superhero films. My wife loves
them though so we have seen most Marvel movies and it id probably where I know
Stan Lee from.

Though IIRC he appeared in "the big bang theory" as well.

Of course - his legacy are the characters and stories and not just the cameos
:)

~~~
slowmovintarget
But cameos drawn into the comics were notable even before they were movies.
That the movies continued the tradition made the cameos even better.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Thanks for the memories. The last cameo is going to be very emotional for
viewers.

~~~
thelasthuman
Which movie is that in?

~~~
toyg
I guess the second part of Infinity War, coming up next year. Filming of that
one has long been completed. But I'm not up to speed with the MCU at large, so
there might be some other minor movie. EDIT: there is Captain Marvel too,
already wrapped; and there are rumours that others might have already been
filmed, for projects further down the line.

~~~
excalibur
I wouldn't be surprised to learn that he had already filmed one for Spider-
Man: Far From Home, that one has wrapped production. It's a possibility that
he may have some canned appearances meant for future movies as well, but I
think FFH is the last one where they could have physically brought him onto
the set.

------
brownbat
It's daunting to think of how many words have been written in titles he
cocreated.

He quite possibly helped create the largest piece of fiction humanity has ever
written.

------
andyv
The neatest thing for Stan Lee must have been to see the realistic-looking
movie adaptions of all those comics that he worked on for decades.

~~~
aswanson
Right. He literally watched his imagination become as true as it possibly
could.

